# Ciao a tutti



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Mi presento, sono Alex e vivo in provincia di Venezia, un purosangue rossonero  è un piacere essere qui con voi


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2020)

Benvenuto


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi presento, sono Alex e vivo in provincia di Venezia, un purosangue rossonero  è un piacere essere qui con voi



Ciao Alex! Tutti i fratelli di fede rossonera sono i benvenuti


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2020)

Grazie ragazzi, sono anni bui ma come sempre rinasceremo dalle ceneri, il rosso e il nero non moriranno mai


----------

